# Turkey Brining



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Alton Brown, cooking channel, brine recipe. Reminding myself so looked and the video is there.


Apple cidar, brown sugar, bay leaves, garlic, rosemary, thyme.


We weren't turkey for thanksgiving family until this.:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the brine I plan to use this year:

2 gallons water
1 1/2 cups canning salt*
3 tablespoons minced garlic
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup brown sugar

In a food-grade large bucket or container large enough to hold your turkey, mix together the water, salt, garlic, pepper, Worcestershire sauce and brown sugar. Store in a refrigerator, and soak turkey for 24 hours before smoking or roasting.

I plan to use a brining bag, but I am not smoking a whole turkey, just two large breast and 11 turkey legs.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To brine a whole large turkey our son-in-law brines a large ice chest.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I just put my 15 pounder in the cooler this morning. . . . . (2 gallons of water).
put a whole bunch of "stuff" in a pan of hot water to steep awhile.
ie: sliced fresh Florida Oranges, half an onion, handful of smashed garlic,
kosher salt, brown sugar, bay leaves, fresh rosemary, worcestershire sauce, lime juice, 
1/4 cup liquid smoke, ground black pepper, white pepper corns,yada yada yada.
that will soak in the cooler until tomorrow (24 hours). (adding ice as required
to the outside of the plastic bag so as not to dilute the brine water on the inside).
dry with a towel, slather with butter, massage in a dry rub , bake in oven for a few hours. . . . 
I don't cook turkey "just for" Thanksgiving, I cook it when it goes on sale 
just because I LIKE IT !!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all !! (and be SAFE if you are going to deep fry your bird)

.

.


----------

